

How not to go broke building your startup - stonlyb
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/19/go-broke-building-startup

======
MonicaSelby
"Know your limits beforehand."

I know a lot of entrepreneurs want to just jump in and take on the world, but
this advice is awesome. Don't be pessimistic, believe you can do great things,
but there are definitely limits somewhere. Knowing them can help mitigate
disastrous failure.

